# Release Notes for iCUE 4.25.155



## CORSAIR_Marcus (15. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download (comming soon).
Software Enhancements​
iCUE now supports NVIDIA Broadcast technology for users with CORSAIR audio products and GeForce 2000/3000 series GPU(s). To get started, find the NVIDIA tab for your audio product and utilize our wizard to download the plugin
Banners for the Home Page are now properly scaled and aligned with other device tiles
Additional iCUE integrations have been added for Midnight Ghost Hunt, Dwerve, and Old World
Tutorials for the dashboard will no longer show up outside of the window
iCUE will no longer crash when rapidly switching between profiles
HID Product Enhancements​
ELITE LCD now supports screen rotation for screens and custom images
Resolved an issue where Elite LCD may not be properly detected in iCUE


----------

